# Shooting Range In Harlow



## KingLewis92 (May 24, 2011)

Took These Pictures A Few Months Ago
Not The Best Place To Explore, But Here's A Few Pictures





Top Of Range by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Down Range by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Target by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Cabin by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Cabin by UrbanLewis, on Flickr


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

I Never Get Reply... How Can I Make My Reports More Interesting -.-


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2011)

Well done mate, just keep on doing it. 

Maybe one thing I could recommend is a bit of History.

Google the shooting range, you would have found stuff like the name of the shooting club that ran it and possibly the dates that it was built and closed.

It all makes for a bit more of an interesting read.


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

nelly said:


> Well done mate, just keep on doing it.
> 
> Maybe one thing I could recommend is a bit of History.
> 
> ...



I Did Look
But I Dont Know Any Deteils Or Anything, Not Even The Area

Thanks Anyways


----------



## Madaxe (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for these king.
I used to shoot here with my dad a few years back. The club has moved out to somewhere bishops stortford way I think. 
Dad still goes there. I'll have to ask exactly where.


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can i just say, that my old man has bought parringdon road social club, and is being refurbed at the moment. If it was up to me, id let you take photos, BUT its not, and I wouldn't want to get caught by my old man or my brothers trespassing. Now obviously your mindsets are like mine, just want to take photos, have a look, and not do anything wrong, I KNOW that your all fine and just having a look etc, but they dont see it like that...be carefull, or be inconspicuos



bradders


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 9, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Thanks for these king.
> I used to shoot here with my dad a few years back. The club has moved out to somewhere bishops stortford way I think.
> Dad still goes there. I'll have to ask exactly where.



Thats Alright


----------

